# Why AFI conservatory?



## Film School Questions

Why should I attend AFI conservatory? Is it worth it?


----------



## Chris W

This question was asked in our interview with the AFI Admissions Department. Here's an excerpt:

*To start off, why should an aspiring filmmaker choose AFI for their education? *​
*Giovanni Maldonado Chinea*

Well, first you really have to decide if film school is for you. I had a conversation with someone that was interested in AFI, and they asked, 'Is this the right film school for me or not?' so I had them list their top 10 filmmakers. After they made that list, I asked them how many on that list went to film school. When you compare the number of filmmakers that went to film school vs. the number that haven't [...] those that didn't go to film school are anomalies. That’s one thing to keep in mind.

Second, I think film school provides you with an education and environment that are incredibly creative. From AFI's perspective, it's kind of like a pressure cooker. There's a lot going on and we're very much about hands-on learning – you apply all the things you're learning by putting them into action.

That's probably the one thing that sets AFI apart from other film schools. You come in with a specific discipline, and that forces you to be collaborative. (Film) is a collaborative art form, so we want that to be the thing that you're learning first.

*Anna Proulx*

To jump off of what Gio was saying, AFI is a conservatory only for graduate students. In terms of getting an MFA, it's a time to really hone your skills and focus on what discipline you want. Looking quickly through some of the (FilmSchool.org) boards, people tend to ask questions about AFI that are sort of like, ‘Well, are they looking for different kinds of people than some of the other film schools?’

We’re perfect for filmmakers who are super passionate about their discipline. It doesn't mean that you won't learn outside that discipline. Like, as a directing student, you're going to learn a lot about what a cinematographer does – you have to learn how to work together. But we want applicants that are excited about their discipline, because they focus for two years mainly on that.

Read the full interview here:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

